# Another southern Ohio deer



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I arrowed this gal late this afternoon. Double lunged and still went 50-60 yards through the thickest stuff she could find. They _NEVER_ run towards the truck... RAGE broadheads are gruesome. It was not just my aching back telling me she's a dandy...(Weight before field dressing)


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Running to the truck prevents you from getting that work out in! Good job


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I see you subscribe to the Germanic traditional of giving her her last meal. Nice! I once read a description of the entire ceremony witnessed at a German hunting lodge. It sounded beautiful.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That deer ain't eating any last meal,look at the size of that hole in the side of her.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Congrats. I have had a few real bad drags over the years. This year I got real lucky. This is where he fell.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Congrats. I have had a few real bad drags over the years. This year I got real lucky. This is where he fell.


----------

